# New Columbia Producing Program



## Suzako (Oct 18, 2009)

http://wwwapp.cc.columbia.edu/...lm/news.jsp?news=621

I thought some of you might be interested in this.  Check out the link.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 8, 2009)

Is anyone on here planning to apply to the new producing track? If so, whats your background.


----------

